# Cyprus nmw and hotel salary?



## onlyhereonce (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi,

What is the minimum wage in cyprus (paphos) and do hotels adhere to this? Or do they generally pay more?

Matt


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

To quote kimonas from a very recent thread



kimonas said:


> The official minimum salary (set by the government for sectors such as sales, clerical workers, auxiliary staff in hospitals and schools) is 887Euros per month which is 50% of the average salary of 1774Euros per month (2010 figures). Blogs and fora comments, however, indicate that many workers (especially in hospitality) often get paid far less than the minimum wage set in other sectors (often as little as 600 euros) but these jobs often provide accommodation, food etc which offsets the low salary. Bear in mind that these positions are often seasonal and at the moment the job situation across all sectors is very poor. The salaries in Cyprus are generally far lower than you would expect to receive in the UK, but the cost of living is generally about the same, making Cyprus a poor destination for anyone in the lower income sectors from making a go of living here permanently.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I should probably add that even though the salary is lower than the UK the income tax is considerably lower also and you only get taxed on anything over 19000 euros a year (20% I believe and 30% after a certain threshold)


----------

